# ZFS raid pool migrate from 8.2 to 8.3, 32bit to 64bit version



## skiiknz (May 19, 2012)

Hey all,

I decided to upgrade my pool from 8.2 to 8.3. I*'*ve got a mix of USB drives and SATA drives in the pool. For whatever reason when *I* install 8.3 64bit and try to mount the pool *I* have 1 USB drive that just won't mount. 

When *I* took another drive and reinstalled 8.2 32bit the pool mounts without any issue. *S*witching to 8.3 64bit again the drive is not recognized with the pool. When *I* try to replace the drive labelled some long number 234235632432344 with da3 it complains that the drive is already a part of a pool called "tank" and won*'*t continue unless *I* force it.

I tried scrubbing the pool in 8.3 with the missing drive in prep to upgrade the pool and replace the drive. I scrubbed for say 24 hours before cancelling to try something else. After a reboot the pool was unusable and I was asked to restore from backup.  When *I* plugged back in the 8.2 32bit freebsd FreeBSD OS drive it imports fine however starts resilvering and fixes some corruption superosidely [ _What?_ ] created by the scrubbing of the 8.3 64 bit version.

I*'*m a bit lost as to what *I* should do now.  I*'*m trying to upgrade the 8.2 32bit using the online upgrade instead of reinstalling. 

Any help would be appreciated as *I* would like to upgrade to the latest version of zfs and move to 64 bit version.


----------

